# Hop Thief 7 Clone



## kunfaced (28/8/15)

http://beersmithrecipes.com/viewrecipe/878097/hop-thief-7-clone

attempting this brew tomorrow. Any recipe changes or suggestions, or other versions of the recipe would be appreciated. I'm also adding 5g's of calcium and spring water from Mt Donna Buang.


----------



## Dylo (29/8/15)

Just my 2c... I wouldn't use galaxy to bitter this beer. I'd try a clean bittering hop. I have done a lot of beers with Galaxy, but only bittered with it once as it produces such a harsh bitterness

You can even get that harshness from later flavour additions of the hop, but I have found a month of ageing in the bottle / keg will reduce this a lot. It's such an awesome hop, but if you haven't used it before just be careful of these points. 

Otherwise I reckon it looks like a top recipe. I love HT #7! Tell us how you go and if you can do a side by side once it's done that would be awesome!


----------



## huez (29/8/15)

Currently have a black ipa on that I used galaxy in as a first wort hop, no harsh bitterness what so ever. I was a bit skeptical though because of everyone talking about the harshness when used as a bittering hop. Guess they could be onto something with first wort hopping!


----------



## Lincoln2 (29/8/15)

I'm drinking a commercial Hop Thief 7 as we speak. What an amazing coincidence.


----------



## kunfaced (30/8/15)

Dylo said:


> Just my 2c... I wouldn't use galaxy to bitter this beer. I'd try a clean bittering hop. I have done a lot of beers with Galaxy, but only bittered with it once as it produces such a harsh bitterness
> 
> You can even get that harshness from later flavour additions of the hop, but I have found a month of ageing in the bottle / keg will reduce this a lot. It's such an awesome hop, but if you haven't used it before just be careful of these points.
> 
> Otherwise I reckon it looks like a top recipe. I love HT #7! Tell us how you go and if you can do a side by side once it's done that would be awesome!


I've brewed twice using galaxy as a bittering. Once as FWH and once at 60 min. The FWH gave a smooth bitterness and the 60 min addition was a little more aggressive but I wouldn't say harsh. Columbus is a good example of a harsh bittering hop IMO. I have found the harshness from galaxy comes from dry hopping, especial if you exceed 2+ days. Gives a nasty, resinous, grassy flavour. Have you dry hopped galaxy much?

When it's finished I'll post a side by side. It's fermenting now, brewed yesterday. Yield of 23L with OG 1.052. Will go 3 weeks primary, cold crash 3 days, add gelatin and leave for another 7. Bottling with cane sugar. Still considering a dry hop with mosaic.


----------



## fdsaasdf (30/8/15)

kunfaced said:


> I have found the harshness from galaxy comes from dry hopping, especial if you exceed 2+ days. Gives a nasty, resinous, grassy flavour. Have you dry hopped galaxy much?


That hasn't been my experience at all, I've dry hopped with Galaxy for over a week in the FV and separately in the keg, in no way did I get nasty resinous or grassy flavours. The symptoms you mention sound more like technique issues to me - do you keep your hops in the FV while cold crashing?


----------



## shacked (6/9/15)

The brewers at the MSB told me hop thief 7 is pale, munich, light crystal and dark crystal. They use super alpha for bittering and cascade + simcoe in the whirlpool. Galaxy and mosaic are dry hopped. 

I haven't had a crack at brewing something like this yet.


----------



## Dylo (12/9/15)

fdsaasdf said:


> That hasn't been my experience at all, I've dry hopped with Galaxy for over a week in the FV and separately in the keg, in no way did I get nasty resinous or grassy flavours. The symptoms you mention sound more like technique issues to me - do you keep your hops in the FV while cold crashing?


Yes same here, I currently have a keg hopped Galaxy beer on the go (Galaxy hops have been floating in the keg now for 6 weeks). Although i did experience a similar harshness to what I described earlier initially, it vanished after a week and then I just had tonnes of delicious Galaxy dry hop character.

Other people that have tasted my beers haven't noticed this harshness from Galaxy bittering, unfortunately it's just something that I really notice.


----------



## fdsaasdf (13/9/15)

Dylo said:


> Other people that have tasted my beers haven't noticed this harshness from Galaxy bittering, unfortunately it's just something that I really notice.


I've not used Galaxy for additions earlier than 15min, so can't comment from my own brewing experience, but have noticed some Galaxy beers have a distinctive bite to them that can be unpleasant. 

Making a Galaxy IPA with only 10min and whirlpool additions in the next couple of weeks... Looking forward to summer!


----------



## kunfaced (8/10/15)

update: brew is in fridge CCing at the moment. I ended up dry hopping it with 60g mosaic pellets and 100g of galaxy cones. A bit too much but that's how I like it. I find the original needs a little more oomph from the hops anyway. From what I've tasted the malts seem to be close, at least flavour-wise. Still needs balancing but will wait until it has finished. Will probably bottle in a weeks time.


----------



## kunfaced (8/10/15)

shacked said:


> The brewers at the MSB told me hop thief 7 is pale, munich, light crystal and dark crystal. They use super alpha for bittering and cascade + simcoe in the whirlpool. Galaxy and mosaic are dry hopped.
> 
> I haven't had a crack at brewing something like this yet.


I'll attempt this again after I taste the first attempt, but I'll use your info to make the hop schedule. Thanks for that.


----------



## shacked (9/10/15)

kunfaced said:


> update: brew is in fridge CCing at the moment. I ended up dry hopping it with 60g mosaic pellets and 100g of galaxy cones. A bit too much but that's how I like it. I find the original needs a little more oomph from the hops anyway. From what I've tasted the malts seem to be close, at least flavour-wise. Still needs balancing but will wait until it has finished. Will probably bottle in a weeks time.


Keep us posted mate.

I'm going to have a go with this next weekend:

84% Pale
10% Munich
4% Crystal 40
2% Dark Crystal

Mash at 65C
OG: 1.050

IBU of 44, No Chill:
40 mins: Magnum for 8 IBU
Whirlpool: Cascade and Simcoe for about 12 IBU
Cube: Galaxy and Mosaic for 24 IBU

35g each Galaxy and Mosaic dry for CC.

Ferment with WLP051


----------



## kunfaced (30/10/15)

I'm only a week away from trying this, all bottled up. The tasting at bottling was promising, and the colour is pretty close. I'll do a side by side next week. How is yours coming along shacked?


----------



## shacked (1/11/15)

kunfaced said:


> I'm only a week away from trying this, all bottled up. The tasting at bottling was promising, and the colour is pretty close. I'll do a side by side next week. How is yours coming along shacked?


Alas, work has gotten in the way and I still haven't brewed it! I'm away for the next three weeks and I'll give it a crack at the end of November. Keep us posted on your brew


----------



## idzy (5/11/15)

shacked said:


> The brewers at the MSB told me hop thief 7 is pale, munich, light crystal and dark crystal. They use super alpha for bittering and cascade + simcoe in the whirlpool. Galaxy and mosaic are dry hopped.
> 
> I haven't had a crack at brewing something like this yet.


I'm not really sure why they would use Simcoe and Cascade when on the side of the packaging has?



> "The Hop Bill is: Mosaic and Galaxy"


https://www.danmurphys.com.au/media/DM/Product/1600x2000/824091_0_9999_v1_m56577569855088951.png
https://www.danmurphys.com.au/media/DM/Product/1600x2000/824091_3_9999_v1_m56577569855088950.png
https://www.danmurphys.com.au/media/DM/Product/1600x2000/824091_5_9999_v1_m56577569855088949.png


----------



## shacked (11/11/15)

That's what they told me. They said they only name the dry hops and they use other hops in the boil/whirlpool.


----------



## desitter (18/11/15)

How did it turn out Kunfaced?


----------



## mattyg8 (11/5/16)

Looking to brew a Hop Thief 7 Clone BIAB any one got some updated grain and hop schedule?


----------



## shacked (13/5/16)

mattyg8 said:


> Looking to brew a Hop Thief 7 Clone BIAB any one got some updated grain and hop schedule?


Here is my 3rd BIAB no chill version. Next time I'll omit the carapils (add extra base malt), mash at 66, up the dry hop to 50g each and use 001 to get it to finish out at 1.012. The aroma additions are in the cube. 



HT7 Clone v3
American Pale Ale

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 22.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.520
Total Hops (g): 135.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.051 (°P): 12.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.015 (°P): 3.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.74 %
Colour (SRM): 10.9 (EBC): 21.5
Bitterness (IBU): 43.7 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 65
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
4.500 kg Pale Ale Malt (81.52%)
0.450 kg Munich I (8.15%)
0.200 kg Carapils (Dextrine) (3.62%)
0.200 kg Carared (3.62%)
0.150 kg Caraaroma (2.72%)
0.020 kg Carafa I malt (0.36%)

Hop Bill
----------------
15.0 g Magnum Pellet (10.9% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
15.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
30.0 g Mosaic Pellet (12% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (1.4 g/L)
15.0 g Simcoe Pellet (12.2% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (0.7 g/L)
30.0 g Galaxy Pellet (13.4% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (1.4 g/L)
30.0 g Mosaic Pellet (12% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (1.4 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------

Single step Infusion at 65°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 17°C with WLP002


----------



## mattyg8 (13/5/16)

shacked said:


> Here is my 3rd BIAB no chill version. Next time I'll omit the carapils (add extra base malt), mash at 66, up the dry hop to 50g each and use 001 to get it to finish out at 1.012. The aroma additions are in the cube.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good, doing a LCBA clone first but will tackle this next.

With most BIAB ive done recently ive added a mash out 78c for 10 mins. Is this needed for this recipe?


----------



## shacked (13/5/16)

Not needed but good to do. 

I do 15 mins at 72 and 15 at 76. I find that the mash out helps with BIAB. 

On hops, I also do a 20m whirlpool before cubing.


----------



## mattyg8 (13/5/16)

shacked said:


> Not needed but good to do.
> 
> I do 15 mins at 72 and 15 at 76. I find that the mash out helps with BIAB.
> 
> On hops, I also do a 20m whirlpool before cubing.


Yeah I find I just try get the routine the same. Yeah ill add the aroma hops to the cube.


----------



## Dave70 (21/6/16)

Can any of you guys who brewed this one confirm the recipe is pretty close to the mark? Any tweaks to know of?


----------



## shacked (21/6/16)

Here is version 4, which I'm going to brew this weekend. Need more hops!!!

20 min whirlpool and the aroma hops go in the cube.
The dry hops are 50% for the last 3 days before crash chilling and 50% in the keg.
Mash 65 / 72 / 76 for 60 / 15 / 15 mins



HT7 Clone v4
American Pale Ale

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 22.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.520
Total Hops (g): 195.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.052 (°P): 12.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.11 %
Colour (SRM): 10.9 (EBC): 21.5
Bitterness (IBU): 43.4 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 65
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
4.700 kg Pale Ale Malt (85.14%)
0.450 kg Munich I (8.15%)
0.200 kg Carared (3.62%)
0.150 kg Caraaroma (2.72%)
0.020 kg Carafa I malt (0.36%)

Hop Bill
----------------
15.0 g Magnum Pellet (10.9% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
15.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
30.0 g Mosaic Pellet (12% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (1.4 g/L)
15.0 g Simcoe Pellet (12.2% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (0.7 g/L)
60.0 g Galaxy Pellet (13.4% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (2.8 g/L)
60.0 g Mosaic Pellet (12% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (2.8 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------
7.0 g Calcium Chloride @ 60 Minutes (Mash)
3.0 g Epsom Salt (MgSO4) @ 60 Minutes (Mash)
8.0 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 60 Minutes (Mash)

Single step Infusion at 65°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05


----------



## Dave70 (21/6/16)

shacked said:


> Need more hops!!!


In my heart, I somehow knew that would be the tweak..


----------



## mofox1 (21/6/16)

Dave70 said:


> Can any of you guys who brewed this one confirm the recipe is pretty close to the mark? Any tweaks to know of?


Did this a week ago with a mate... not fermented yet, coming up in the next week or so: This one's got the Hops, Thief

Might have ended up a tad dark, shacked is probably closer to the colour.

Now thinking of going WLP007, WLP009, or SAF-04 for the yeast.


----------



## shacked (21/6/16)

They use 002 at the MSB and told me that 001 would over-attenuate. It's a bit tricky because I find 002 stalls at lower temps and produces some slight esters at 20. I'm contemplating a Chico strain and maybe raising the mash temp slightly. S04 would work - never brewed with 007 but I've heard Stone use it in some hoppy beers.


----------



## paulyman (21/6/16)

Number 8 comes out soon. Hopefully this one has some hops in it again!

Edit- I say that with honest anticipation. #6 was my gateway beer and I love galaxy and mosaic so was disappointed when I got little to no flavour or aroma from #7.


----------



## Robbieb (22/6/16)

paulyman said:


> Number 8 comes out soon. Hopefully this one has some hops in it again!
> 
> Edit- I say that with honest anticipation. #6 was my gateway beer and I love galaxy and mosaic so was disappointed when I got little to no flavour or aroma from #7.


A rep tole me #8 will be Cascade and Crystal hops.


----------



## paulyman (5/8/16)

Tried 8 this week. Happy to say it is an improvement on 7, I can taste hops! But 6 was better. Never tasted crystal hops, but I like 'em in this. Can't believe they listened to the hipsters though and changed the malt bill because it "wasn't pale enough".


----------

